# TOUR CLOSED - US Head-Fi Tour: PWAudio CIEM Upgrade Cables (Both 2-Pin and MMCX) - Starting October 2018



## Barra (Oct 26, 2018)

After all the TOTL CIEM tours I have hosted, I have only once seen a cable that matches the quality of the featured TOTL CIEM regardless of price. Some are garbage, some are good enough, but none seem to be premium enough to leave as is. The cable look can make or break the experience. There are a few notable exceptions that offer multiple connectors to fit our assortment of connection needs - thank you DITA - but mostly there is only a 3.5mm option that will not work with our balanced Sony/AK DAPs to hear our toys at their best. Of course, many swear by the improved SQ or signature tuning that premium cables offer. For all these reasons and more, premium cables become an obvious question after a TOTL CIEM purchase.

Music Sanctuary and PWAudio have graciously offered to provide a compelling tour kit that tour members can audition to see just what a premium cable can do for their new CIEM purchase.










PURCHASE AT: https://music-sanctuary.com/collections/pwaudio-cables

*US Premium IEM Cable Tour, Featuring:*

Music Sanctuary and PWAudio provided us with a nice full range of cables terminated in balanced Sony 4.4mm with a 3.5mm and a 2.5mm adaptor so we can listen on all our gear.

*Cables*:

*1950 *(4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($2,899 SGD)*
The 1950s offers industry-leading technical performance in terms of resolution, layering transparency and separation through proprietary wire geometry design and construction techniques

*1960 *(4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced (*$2,699 SGD*)
26AWG wires and FEP jacket for the positive signal and 24AWG wires and PVC jacket for negative signal, offering a large soundstage, better sense of airiness, bass that is textured and well extended and an incredibly resolving sound

*1980 *(4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced (*$1,999 SGD*)
24AWG compressed extruded copper litz cable in coaxial configuration, bringing the total diameter of each wire to 18AWG

*Xerxes *(8-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced (*$1,149 SGD*)
Xerxes is a groundbreaking cable with 3 different materials combined for the first time in a 7 bundle Litz configuration - copper, gold-plated copper and single crystal silver

*Xerxes* (4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($599 SGD) *
Xerxes is a groundbreaking cable with 3 different materials combined for the first time in a 7 bundle Litz configuration - copper, gold-plated copper and single crystal silver

*Loki *(8-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($999 SGD) *
Loki features an all-new 7 bundle Litz geometry of single crystal silver

*Loki *(4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($499 SGD) *
Loki features an all-new 7 bundle Litz geometry of single crystal silver
*Saladin *(8-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($829 SGD) *
Saladin features an all-new 7 bundle Litz geometry of copper and silver-plated copper
*Saladin *(4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($439 SGD) *
Saladin features an all-new 7 bundle Litz geometry of copper and silver-plated copper
*No. 5 *(4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($229 SGD) *
The No.5 cable features single crystal OCC copper litz wires of 26AWG thickness which offers a warm, tube amp-like sound signature
*NEW - Helix *(8-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($469SGD) *
An evolution of the No.5. The Helix Initial shares the same wire configuration as the No.5, but in 28AWG and built into an 8-wire cable to offer a sound similar to the No.5 8-wire in a more compact form factor
*NEW - Copper 28 v2 *(4-wire) - 2pin/MMCX/4.4mm balanced *($149SGD) *
An evolution to the original Copper 28. The Copper 28 V2 features a compact 28AWG litz copper cable, which improves the resolution from the original copper 28
*Adapters*:

4.4mm balanced female to 3.5mm male *($TBD SGD)*
4.4mm balanced female to 2.5mm balanced male* ($TBD SGD)*
2-Pin female to MMCX male* ($69 SGD)*
*Tour Kit Pictures:*



















*
*


----------



## Barra (Sep 26, 2018)

Tour Participation Rules and Responsibilities (7 Day Audition)
The participant list is organized logistically for each of the two kits to minimize shipping costs starting from West and the East Coast and moving toward the center. The tour will begin with the first in each list for a 7-day audition. Thereafter they will be responsible to deliver or ship the demo kit to the next participant in the list.

*Participant Qualifications*
To be eligible for the tour, all participants need to provide four types of contact information to verify identity and shipping address:

*State Issued Photo ID*: We need a picture of your driver's license or other qualified ID with photo and that reflects your home/shipping address.
*Phone Bill*: We need to verify your phone number and address with a photo of a current phone bill showing your name, phone number, and address which matches your ID.
*Email Address*: We will be managing the tours through email which requires an email that you can respond to within 24 hours.
*Backup Contact Info (Choose One of the Two):*
*Employer*: Name, Address, and Phone - or
*Relative*: Name, Address, and Phone

This information must be emailed to billb@ClearDiff.com before your name will be added to the participant list.

*Prequalification*: If you have already provided this information to join one of my other tours, you are good for one year prequalifying for my other tours. However, if it has been on file for over a year, you will need to resubmit to remain current.

*Qualification Exemptions (thru @BulldogXTRM)*: If you wish to join the tour, but cannot provide this information - you can contact Mike Brunner (@BulldogXTRM ) at bulldogxtrm@gmail.com with options for equivalent verification options that work for you to receive an exception. Please cc billb@cleardiff.com to keep me in the loop as we work through this exception process. Our goal is to keep you on the tour so we will work with you to make it happen, but we need a way to verify the shipping address and phone number.
*
Information Security*: All personal information will be safeguarded by @Barra and will be deleted by request after the tour or by withdrawing from the tour. The information is stored on my personal computer is will not be shared with anyone other than to provide your contact/shipping information to the participant before you so that they can ship the kit your direction. When needed, you will be introduced in an email. Retained information is good for a year to join additional tours hosted by @Barra.

*Individual Responsibilities*
Participants must understand and agree to these responsibilities listed below as well as take them seriously. Those that do not follow through with the agreed upon responsibilities will be blacklisted from all future tours. Please do not sign up for the tour if you feel there is any reason that you cannot live up to this commitment.

*Communicate*: Those in the tour will be expected to be reasonably available to communicate in tour proceedings. Phone, PMs, and email should be responded to within 24 hours maximum. Failure to do so may negate your eligibility and potentially blacklist you from future tours.
*Protect*: Participants are responsible for the value of the kit while in their care and will be expected to reimburse the manufacturer for any losses due to participant negligence. The kits should be handled with care and protected from theft. Each participant is responsible for the kit from signed receipt to signed receipt. While the manufacturer accepts responsibility in the case of shipper losses if you ship signature required, participants are still responsible for managing the shipper loss process to its conclusion until the proceedings are concluded. Providing tracking information and following the rules is critical in determining where your responsibility stops.
*Follow the Rules*: Each participant is expected to follow the rules listed below exactly:
*At Receipt of Tour Kit*: We need to know that the tour kit was received immediately to release the last participant from responsibility.
*Confirm Receipt within 24 Hours*: Please confirm receipt on the existing email thread with myself and the sender within 24 hours so both myself and the previous party knows that the transfer is complete.
*PM Next 2 Participants*: Please PM the next two participants in the participant's list (POST 3) to provide a backup in case the next participant is unavailable. Priority goes to the tour order as long as they reply within 24 to 48 hours. 
*Next Participant Email Confirmation*: Please have the next participant email you and cc me at billb@cleardiff.com to confirm readiness. Please request their full name, mailing address, and phone number for the shipper.
*Verification*: Please wait to ship until I verify the shipping address by responding to that email that we are good to go. 

*Visibility*: Please always respond to emails “*Reply All*” so that I have visibility into the shipping process.
*Be Ready to Ship on Day 8*: It is also your responsibility to ensure that you have shipped the kit to the next participant on the 8th day, so please be diligent in contacting and communicating with the next participant. Please never send a kit to a participant that has not responded even if you have their address from a prior tour.
*Communicate Problems/Issues*: If needed, you can always reach me directly at my email me at billb@cleardiff.com.


*Impressions/Review (Optional)*: While optional, to keep things interesting on the tour, any impressions or insight that you can post in the thread would be greatly appreciated. Full reviews are even more appreciated.
*Ship on Day 8*:
*Verified Recipient*: It is your responsibility to verify the recipient's readiness and their address with me before shipping. If you sense any issues, please contact me before shipping.
*Verified Address*: It is important to make sure that you only mail to the verified address unless the two of you get an exception from me first.
*Signature Required*: You must ship signature required (or insured) to avoid the responsibility of shipper mishaps. The manufacturer will assume responsibility if you follow the rules.
*Shipper Confirmation #*: You must provide the recipient and me with the confirmation number by email within 24 hours of shipping. This will allow us to follow the progress and for the recipient to plan the receipt of the package since a signature is required.

*Responsibility Ends on Signed Receipt*: Your responsibility ends when the shipper posts a signed receipt from the recipient.

*Tour Signup*
This is an open tour which we expect to support all requests to participate. To make this possible, we are requiring complete contact info up front. So, to sign up for this tour you will need to do two things:

*Post*: Please post your name, city, and state only – no personal address in the public forum – and then declare that you agree to follow the terms of the tour. 

*Example Signup Post*: *From Barra*_: I live in Anthem, AZ and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.
_
*Email*: Please email your complete contact info as detailed below to my personal email - billb@cleardiff.com:
*Head-Fi Name: Please remember to include your Head-Fi alias so that I can match your email to your Head-Fi identity.*
*Subject Line Format: *HeadFi Name - Your Name
*Contact Info*:
*State Issued Photo ID*: We need a picture of your driver's license or other qualified ID with photo and that reflects your home/shipping address.
*Phone Bill*: We need to verify your phone number and address with a photo of a current phone bill showing your phone number and address which matches your ID.
*Email Address*: We will be managing the tours through email which requires an email that you can respond to within 24 hours.
*Backup Contact Info (Choose One of the Two):*
*Employer*: Name, Address, and Phone - or
*Relative*: Name, Address, and Phone



That’s it. We reserve the right to turn down the application if we find a cause but hope to accommodate all those US Head-Fi’ers that are interested. If you follow these instructions, you are in.

Signups begin now, and will remain open during the tour welcoming late comers. However, we reserve the right to end signups at any time so please don’t hesitate or you may lose out. The tour will start when we have enough participants to create a reasonable list. Have fun!


----------



## Barra (Feb 12, 2019)

Tour Participant List
We hope to gather our list over the next few weeks to build logistics into our tour order. The tour will begin on the West and East Coast and move toward the middle. We may start before we close our participation requests allowing latecomers to join in the process as it makes sense, but latecomer logistics will be first come first serve so likely to make postage more expensive. The good news is that we will do our best to accommodate all US Head-Fiers that wish to participate.

*US Head-Fi Tour - PWAudio West Coast Kit: (Logistical Order)*

*Name: Location:*


*+ @Barra - Anthem, AZ*
*+ @SeeSax – San Jose, CA*
*+ @San Man – Honolulu, HI*
*+ @koven – Santa Clara, CA*
*+ @recon56 – San Diego, CA*
*+ @bvng3540 – Bothell, WA*
*+ @ngoshawk – Warrensburg, MO*
*+ @hung031086 - Sun Prairie, WI*
*+ @eldss – Omaha, NE*
*+ @faithguy19 - Merrillville, IN*
+ @seamon - West Lafayette, IN

*US Head-Fi Tour - PWAudio East Coast Kit: (Logistical Order)

Name: Location: *

*+ @BulldogXTRM – Gonzales, LA*
*+ @lotech – Frisco, TX*
*+ @aaf evo – Houston, TX*
*+ @guani360 – Palm City, FL*
*+ @Likeimthere – Houston, TX*
*+ @Ike1985 – Elizabethtown, KY*
*+ @Carlsan – Trenton, NJ*
*+ @doctorjazz – Westfield, NJ*
*+ @kubig123 – New York, NY*
*+ @SilverEars - Boston, MA*
+ @toaster22 – New York, NY
+ @ctsooner22 – Berlin, CT


----------



## Barra (Jan 2, 2019)

Reviews and Impressions


@Likeimthere - https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/pw-audio-1900-cables.23490/


----------



## Barra (Sep 26, 2018)

Example Participation Request

I live in Anthem, AZ and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I will have emailed my required ID verification documentation to billb@cleardiff.com.


----------



## Barra

Reserved


----------



## kubig123

I live in New York, NY and would like to participate in the tour.
I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I already emailed the required ID verification documentations to billb@cleardiff.com.


----------



## Likeimthere

I live in Houston, TX and would like to participate in the tour. . . I agree to follow the terms of the tour.  I will email my required verifications to billb@cleardiff.com


----------



## recon56

I live in San Diego, CA and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I will have emailed my required ID verification documentation to billb@cleardiff.com.


----------



## eldss (Sep 26, 2018)

I live in Omaha, NE and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour and have already emailed required ID information to billb@cleardiff.com from prior tours.


----------



## bvng3540

I live in Bothell, Wa and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour, Bill has all my info from previous tour, thanks


----------



## fiascogarcia

I live in Fort Collins, CO and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I will have emailed my required ID verification documentation to billb@cleardiff.com.


----------



## aaf evo

I live in Houston, TX and would like to participate in the tour. . . I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I will email my required verifications to billb@cleardiff.com


----------



## Ike1985

I live in Elizabethtown, KY and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I have emailed my required ID verification documentation to billb@cleardiff.com.

I'll have comparisons to the Han Sound Venom as well when I do my PW review's.  I'll probably review their top 2 cables.


----------



## SeeSax (Sep 27, 2018)

I live in San Jose, CA and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I will have emailed my required ID verification documentation to billb@cleardiff.com. I will do that right now!

Edit: Information sent

-Collin-


----------



## Barra

UPDATE
Just updated most of the TBD information in the cable descriptions and pricing in post 2.


----------



## Barra

Also, for those that did not notice, this set of cables has a 2 pin to MMCX adapter so you can try with any CIEM format.


----------



## koven

I like in Santa Clara CA and would like to participate, I agree to the terms. I have emailed my verification in the past for other tours like Han and 64. Thanks!


----------



## guani360

I live in Palm City, FL and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I will have emailed my required ID verification documentation to billb@cleardiff.com


----------



## San Man

I live in Honolulu Hawaii and agree to the terms and conditions of the tour.


----------



## ctsooner22

Thanks so much as always Bill.  I'd love to hear the top two cables. I will of course follow the terms, lo.  You have all my ID info ....Thanks again for doing this.  Now I'm very excited to hear these as I see so many of the guys I love to follow on the boards will be also.  Hopefully my NEW The Memory Player server, DAC, digital AND analog preamp will be here by then.  I have them doing a redesign of a headphone amp with special LPS's for a balanced output.  Should crush my Ayre QX5/20 (Just sold it today adn will be SAD to see it going).  Still think I'll sell the AK380cu and amp to get the SP1000cu.  Hmmmmm..... so many changes, lol...


----------



## hung031086 (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi Barra, can i join the tour ? I accept rules of the tour and you got all my information from previous tours .


----------



## lotech

I live in Frisco Texas and accept all the rules of the tour. You have all my information from the 64Audio and the last cable tour.


----------



## toaster

I live in New York, NY and would like to participate.  I accept the rules of the tour. 

My information is on file from the recent U12t/Trio tour, but please let me know if anything additional is needed.


----------



## ngoshawk

Lynn Miller
Warrensburg, MO
Email: llae1234@gmail.com


I agree to abide by all of the tour requirements as listed above.

Thanks, @Barra!


----------



## BulldogXTRM

I live in Gonzales, La and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. @Barra already has my information.


----------



## Carlsan

I live in Trenton, NJ and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I will have emailed my required ID verification documentation to billb@cleardiff.com.


----------



## doctorjazz

Hi. I live in Westfield, New Jersey, and I'd love to be on the tour. I agree to follow the rules of the tour. And, @Barra already has my information on file.


----------



## Barra

Announcement - So the tour begins
Sorry for the slow start, but these cables rock and I have been busy listening. 

Anyways, time to get started. Will sort out the logistics and get a tour list up soon. The kits will be shipped by Monday. Those that have forwarded their required documentation will get a reply today.


----------



## toaster

woot woot.


----------



## faithguy19

I live in Merrillville, IN and would like to participate in the tour.
I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I already emailed the required ID verification documentations to billb@cleardiff.com.


----------



## Barra

faithguy19 said:


> I live in Merrillville, IN and would like to participate in the tour.
> I agree to follow the terms of the tour. I already emailed the required ID verification documentations to billb@cleardiff.com.


In just under the radar, logistics is now complete. Will be mailing out by Monday to start the tour.


----------



## Barra

Officially We Begin - Shipped Tour Kits out Yesterday
So I finally shipped out - oouch, that was more painful than I thought letting go. Those cables are magnificent and pair very well with my CIEMs taking them to new heights. The quality of these cables is like jewelry and feel very solid while being very ergonomic. The SQ was outstanding. My favorites were all of them for different reasons, but if I had to choose not worrying about budget, I would add the 1960 to my A18, the 1980 to my 12t, and as a budget choice, the No. 5 was outstanding. That is not to say that the others were not outstanding as well so you will see that you can buy any of them in your price range without regrets. Regardless, you will see for yourselves soon. Enjoy!     - Bill


----------



## bvng3540

Barra said:


> Officially We Begin - Shipped Tour Kits out Yesterday
> So I finally shipped out - oouch, that was more painful than I thought letting go. Those cables are magnificent and pair very well with my CIEMs taking them to new heights. The quality of these cables is like jewelry and feel very solid while being very ergonomic. The SQ was outstanding. My favorites were all of them for different reasons, but if I had to choose not worrying about budget, I would add the 1960 to my A18, the 1980 to my 12t, and as a budget choice, the No. 5 was outstanding. That is not to say that the others were not outstanding as well so you will see that you can buy any of them in your price range without regrets. Regardless, you will see for yourselves soon. Enjoy!     - Bill


Cant wait for my turn, talking about jewelry, the 1960s 4 wires cost more than an 18k gold chain in the same length


----------



## Barra

bvng3540 said:


> Cant wait for my turn, talking about jewelry, the 1960s 4 wires cost more than an 18k gold chain in the same length


But the 1960s sound better with your CIEMs.


----------



## bvng3540

Barra said:


> But the 1960s sound better with your CIEMs.


Yes it does  currently have the 1960s 2 wires and no.5 8 wires, both sound great, just cant wait to try the rest of the line up to see how it pair with my phantom and lx, was about to buy the 1950s but kinda expensive, might settle with 1980s after I try it out


----------



## SeeSax (Oct 19, 2018)

Cables received! It's going to be a long night...

Edit: I am going to buy the 1980. @Barra anyone on the tour gets 80% off right?


 

-Collin-


----------



## bvng3540

SeeSax said:


> Cables received! It's going to be a long night...
> 
> Edit: I am going to buy the 1980. @Barra anyone on the tour gets 80% off right?
> 
> ...


You can always DREAM


----------



## San Man

SeeSax said:


> Cables received! It's going to be a long night...
> 
> Edit: I am going to buy the 1980. @Barra anyone on the tour gets 80% off right?
> 
> ...




80% off if you ship your kidney with payment lol


----------



## Barra

San Man said:


> 80% off if you ship your kidney with payment lol





bvng3540 said:


> Yes it does  currently have the 1960s 2 wires and no.5 8 wires, both sound great, just cant wait to try the rest of the line up to see how it pair with my phantom and lx, was about to buy the 1950s but kinda expensive, might settle with 1980s after I try it out





SeeSax said:


> Cables received! It's going to be a long night...
> 
> Edit: I am going to buy the 1980. @Barra anyone on the tour gets 80% off right?
> 
> ...





bvng3540 said:


> You can always DREAM





San Man said:


> 80% off if you ship your kidney with payment lol



Check out the PM I just sent out to our participants.


----------



## BulldogXTRM

Picking up the tourkit today from the post office, I was away from home for the last couple of days so I missed them when they were delivered to me, so I'll sign for them today and give them all a quick listen and get them shipped out to the next person Friday.


----------



## BulldogXTRM

Got the kit in my hands! Wow these are some nice looking wires. @Barra, 7 days just isn't enough time for running through this many wires, This is gonna be a task! A fun one but still a task!


----------



## Barra

BulldogXTRM said:


> Got the kit in my hands! Wow these are some nice looking wires. @Barra, 7 days just isn't enough time for running through this many wires, This is gonna be a task! A fun one but still a task!


Its quite the kit, isn't it?


----------



## BulldogXTRM

So my initial thoughts of the first 4 cables I tried.

The 1950's cable is an amazing cable. Very much worthy of a TOTL praise. It enhanced everything, the sound stage is wider, the bass is extended and textured, the mids are perfect and the highs are extended. Outstanding cable it's gonna be hard to beat a cable that enhances my U18t's and makes them sound even better.
The 1960's cable was a little less than the 1950, but still much of the same, if anything the bass was a bit more pronounced. All in all, much the same and I had a hard time distinguishing any difference.
The 1980's cable had something the others didn't, it brought the sub bass and mids up a bit. It was like applying 2-3db low shelf boost up to about 600Hz. This made my U18t's very fun to listen to and because of it, is probably my favorite so far.

I'll keep posting my thoughts as I work my way through these cables.


----------



## lotech

BulldogXTRM said:


> Picking up the tourkit today from the post office, I was away from home for the last couple of days so I missed them when they were delivered to me, so I'll sign for them today and give them all a quick listen and get them shipped out to the next person Friday.


Why don't you wait until Monday to ship them out? waiting an extra 2 days won't kill me, nor any one else I suspect. You've done enough for these tours to warrant the extra 2 days.


----------



## BulldogXTRM

lotech said:


> Why don't you wait until Monday to ship them out? waiting an extra 2 days won't kill me, nor any one else I suspect. You've done enough for these tours to warrant the extra 2 days.



I appreciate it, it makes working with you guys worthwhile to know that the work put in for these tours is appreciated. But, I have some other stuff to ship out on Friday, to keep this train rolling on schedule.

On another note, apparently I'm a silver lover, been listening to the Loki and Saladin cables to work with my while I type reports and I really like these over the more high end cables, of course I'm just using my Firefly Red and Tidal from my desktop but these two cables are pretty darn good. They add a little richness to the sound that I've gotta figure out how to put into words.


----------



## eldss

BulldogXTRM said:


> I appreciate it, it makes working with you guys worthwhile to know that the work put in for these tours is appreciated. But, I have some other stuff to ship out on Friday, to keep this train rolling on schedule.
> 
> On another note, apparently I'm a silver lover, been listening to the Loki and Saladin cables to work with my while I type reports and I really like these over the more high end cables, of course I'm just using my Firefly Red and Tidal from my desktop but these two cables are pretty darn good. They add a little richness to the sound that I've gotta figure out how to put into words.


I'm eyeing those two. As a musician do you find them comfortable enough for stage usage?


----------



## BulldogXTRM

eldss said:


> I'm eyeing those two. As a musician do you find them comfortable enough for stage usage?


Yes, definitely could see using the 4 wire on stage, but the 8 wire is just a bit too much for me. I move around a bit and wouldn't want the extra weight of the 8 wires on stage. To me so far the 8 wire is only slightly better so there isnt that much of a difference to my ears.

But as of now the 1980 and the Loki are my top choices. The resolution is there but there's a little something that is happening on the bottom end and mids for me here.

Someone correct me I thought copper was supposed to be a bit warmer sounding than silver? With the Han and the PW, I'm finding that silver seems to do a little to the bottom that makes it enhance the low end a bit. Of course this is minor differences but it's there.


----------



## SeeSax

Well, this is going to be a massive post. Here are my thoughts on these wonderful cable and thanks again to @Barra and Music Sanctuary @Kozato for providing me with this awesome opportunity. 

*1950 (4-wire)*: I kicked off my listening with a nice A/B comparison with the 1950 and the Labkable Samurai III plugged into my Noble Katana IEMs. These are my new go-to IEMs to test cable differences as they offer extreme transparency and therefore help me identify subtle differences between cables and sources. Right off the bat, I notice a similar overall sound signature that is very neutral, but not dry or anemic in any way. The first thing that hits you with the 1950 is an overwhelming sense of realism with a maximum dosage of resolution. The cable offers utmost transparency, speed, clarity and blends it with a huge sense of naturalness. Treble is extended, sparkly, but controlled while mids and bass have wonderfully pleasing texture and authority. Upon further listening, I can detect a very layered sound where nothing is muddled together, but rather extended in all directions and each instrument or vocal really stands out from one another. I get that sense of “air” everyone talks about quite clearly. You can hear it between different instruments. I have not heard a cable like this before and again while differences are fairly subtle in cables in general, this one is quite easy to pick up. For pairing, I don’t see how you could ever go wrong with a cable as technical and transparent as this, unless you already don’t like the intended sound signature of your IEM. Overall, I’m incredibly impressed and I think it fairly easily outclasses one of my favorite cables (Samurai III) in that it manages that perfect balance between transparency and sounding boring. Very lively, very lifelike and layers aplenty. Ergonomics are wonderful and it is a cable I would very happily own (and might someday).  

*Update*: paired with the Legend X, things get a little interesting since that would definitely be an IEM that falls into the “fun” category. 1950 tightens up the bass and gives it a bit more speed with less decay and that is something the Legend X can stand to have. Treble sparkle sounds slightly enhanced compared to the PlusSound X8 Silver + Gold I had on prior and the 1950 sounds more detailed, clear and open. I might slightly prefer the X8 pairing simply due to it adding more of the things Legend X is known for (bass slam, lush mids), but there’s little doubt that on a technical level the 1950 is a superior cable. Not example apples to apples as the 1950 costs nearly three times the price.  

*1960 (4-wire)*: Listening back to back with the 1950, I hear the 1960 being a tad softer around the edges, but strengthening the lower end of the spectrum. Every so slightly more natural and thicker, the 1960 falls somewhere into what I would call a “fun cable” in my layman terms and quite limited vocabulary at this hour of the evening. Bass notes get weight and authority, while mids get a touch of magic to make the cable fantastic with female vocals. Treble is slightly more polite than the 1950 and probably strikes a perfect balance of sparkle and thickness for most users. Being a treble head (but still appreciating the awesome extension), I prefer the upper registers of the 1950 by a hair. The 1960 offers sweetness and subtlety where the 1950 excels at putting you right at the concert when you close your eyes. Resolution is probably in the same ball park with my overworked ears hearing slightly more in the 1950. Obviously, I need both of these cables, no doubt in my mind! Ergonomics are first rate, again. No complaints at all. I can say with a fair bit of confidence that there is no IEM this cable would sound bad with. Resolution, transparency, a touch of warmth, incredible sound stage…it is no wonder this is a serious crowd pleaser (a crowd with deep pockets, albeit). I have heard that the 2-wire version of this cable is on the warmer side, but the 4-wire to me is on the acceptable side of neutral with excellent extension and again, vast soundstage with properly defined space between instruments.  

*Update*: paired with the Legend X, this is a warm, lush experience that takes tone and timbre to great levels. I hear less treble sparkle than both the 1950 and the X8, but the bass almost has an analogue feel to it. Slower decay, but some serious slam that will put you back in your seat like the Legend X is known for. I would say the 1950 is every so slightly more layered and detailed on the Legend X, but the 1960 takes away less of the magic that makes the Legend X so fun. For me, this pairing is a little on the warm side and I still prefer the X8 pairing (which is great for my wallet). The 1960 to me really shined better on the Katan given the sound signature differences.  

*1980 (4-wire)*: Switching over to the 1980, let’s first call out the ergonomics: it is not as comfortable and doesn’t disappear like the 1950 and 1960 does. Having the equivalent of 18awg wire, however, it is remarkably compact. I’ve had 18awg wires before in the Rhapsodio Golden and it is a fair bit larger and heavier. If ergonomics are a top priority, you will be better served by the other chosen decades in the 1900s above. Ergonomics aside, however, this is a very special cable. I would call the sound a little closer to traditional copper, but improved in nearly aspect. I notice the most authoritative sub-bass with this cable, with mid-bass that has proper punch. Where the 1950 offers a very clean, fast bass and the 1960 providing a natural, touch-of-warmth bass, the 1980 slams you pretty hard in the chest (well, eardrum) when the music calls for it. This is a fun cable that also offers incredible resolution which I am now starting to see a theme of in these 1900s cables. Slightly different sound signatures, but top of the line sound no matter which direction you go in. My ears tell me this cable is the most “colored,” but that isn’t a bad thing here because nothing suffers in return. Extension is brilliant in both directions, the cable is detailed and layered similarly to the two above and it’s just overall a damn fun listen. Honestly if I were going to spend my money on one of the three (and not all three like I WISH I could), it would probably be the 1980. The background is noticeably and at times eerily black with proper source music and it’s noticeable even to newbies like myself. I just find this cable to be such an incredible all-rounder and guess what, it’s the cheapest! I don’t want to do any disservice to the other cables in this tour by grouping the 19xx cables separately, but since I’ve been given the authority to write whatever I want then I am going to: this is my favorite of those three. It’s strange, because I’ve been called a treble-head on many occasions, but this cable is just so magical to listen to with an IEM on the neutral/brighter side. It pairs perfectly with the Katana and I hope to visit this cable with other IEMs after (and I will update), but for now it is putting the largest smile on my face. Maybe because I was born in the 1980s? Doubt it.  

*Update*: just revisited the 1980 with the Hyla CE-5 and wow. That IEM has a rather strong v-shape with an articulated and energetic treble as well as a very strong, precise dynamic-driver bass and the 1980 brought out the best of everything. I heard a very slight attenuation of treble, but it added some serious weight to the sub-bass while maintaining all the control the CE-5 is known for. It thickened everything up, but didn’t take away any resolution (quite the opposite) and made this one of the funnest sounding combinations I have heard in a while. I love this cable!  

*Update 2*: I also paired this with the Legend X and the pairing has wonderful synergy. The 1980 is again my favorite cable of the three with the Legend X. There’s textured, deep sub-bass rumble, sparkle up top with great extension and mids are clear and open. This cable feels closest to the Legend X’s signature, but extends it in both direction with better layering and separation. I would say it is on the same level as the X8 as far as sound signature, but it feels like it has a tad more control on the lower end. Subtle differences of course, but I am quite pleased to find that the 1980 has been an improvement on every IEM I have plugged it in to. Something else I notice on this is an extremely black background compared to the X8, especially with quality files and a quality source. I’m generalizing here, but this has the fun and enhanced bass of the 1960 while approaching (not surpassing) the level of detail and sparkle the 1950 provides. It’s a winner to me.  

*Xerxes (8-wire)*: Man this is a beautiful cable, and one of the softest most supple 8-wire configurations I’ve ever worn. Ergonomics are a 10 out of 10. I usually save the ergos for last, but dang this is a nice surprise judged next to the 1980. Back to back with the 1980, I hear less weight in the sub and mid-bass, but a similar mid-range that effortlessly showcases male and female vocals. I understand that this cable contains silver, copper and gold and upon listening, you really hear what PW is going for with that breakdown of materials. I hear sparkly and well-extended treble at the top end, vocals and mids with a hint of sweetness and bass with speed and precision, but not too much weight or thickness. This cable falls into the all-rounder category for me and it does so in a very coherent manner. I really like this cable. If I could have this cable with the bass of the 1980, it would definitely be a “take my money!” right now scenario. That said, it would pair very well with warm or neutral IEMs that you are not looking to accentuate bass on. Honestly this cable feels like a wonderful, easy to love tuning that pretty much does everything well – a jack of all trades with plenty of fun for the whole family. Did I mention that the ergonomics are to die for? It is also a ridiculously beautiful cable.  

*Xerxes (4-wire)*: The 4-wire has an overall tone that is similar to the 8-wire, but it has a little less warmth which is more noticeable in the lower registers. It’s slightly dryer up top, but simultaneously offers great extension with a very detailed treble and slightly more energetic upper mid-range. I would classify this as a leaner version of the 8-wire (well physically obviously) that shaved off a few pounds in the bass and mids. Treble extension is similar, but a tad more sparkly. I think this cable would pair very well with warmer or darker IEMs, but it certainly will not rob them of their warmth or intended tone. So in a sense, it’s a cable that does not drastically change any frequencies, but does still offer a fun and engaging sound that is easy to love (which yes I’ve said too much, sorry, these cables are great). Since I foolishly rated the 8-wire an ergonomic knockout at 10 out of 10, then the 4-wire has to be an 11. It is phenomenally comfortable, lightweight and pairs well with just about everything. Again I suggest a warmer or darker IEM, but for those of us who love treble sparkle I am still tapping my feet and bobbing my head with the Katana pairing. This is a versatile, highly-recommended cable and the price is within the “reasonable” category for all but insane cable nut jobs (like me). If I’m being honest, the treble sparkle on this cable is absolutely perfect for me.  

*Loki (8-wire)*: Loki 8-wire in back to back testing with the Xerxes 8-wire injects a sense of clarity and separation into the sound somewhat typical of an all-silver cable. I hear instantly more treble sparkle in this cable while also hearing a very controlled, layered sub-bass and mid-bass. Definitely an emphasis on clean sub-bass on this one and no mid-bass bleed on the Noble Katana. A very fast, precise and open sounding cable that takes the Katana to a very high technical level. I think sound signature on this most-closely matches up with the 1950. The cable is a very strong contender for electronic music with a very black background and superb extension in the top registers. I really like this cable and while it departs from the slightly more “musical” Xerxes, this is technicality done well. Vocals are clear and crisp with slightly less emotion than the Xerxes, but again it comes down to preference. There is no coldness to the sound, but it is not a warm cable either (maybe just a touch throughout). A “spring” cable in the famous Flinkenick’s high-end cable thread, if you will. Ergonomics on this cable seem to be the same world-class-standard of the Xerxes in that it is extremely soft and supple for an 8-wire and I feel I could wear this all day. For my hard-earned money, this might be the cable for me given the technical level it operates on while costing nearly 2/3 less than the 1959 (and ergonomics are better on this for me).  

*Loki (4-wire)*: Loki 4-wire departs from the 8-wire variant in a similar fashion as the Xerxes where warmth decreases slightly across the range. I hear a greater emphasis on mid-treble and sub-bass is slightly decreased in quantity. Overall, the cable maintains that sense of clarity and air of the 8-wire, just slightly less emphasis on the bass. Treble extension is very similar between the two with the 8-wire sounding a tad smoother and more organic. Overall I prefer the 8-wire by a very slight margin, but the 4-wire is one of the most comfortable cables I’ve used. Very soft, supple and of course half the weight of the 8-wire. This would be a perfect on-the-go cable offering great levels or clarity, no harshness of the older silver cables and for the most part a very smooth sound probably best paired with IEMs on the warmer side. I still enjoy it greatly on the Katana, but it’s tip-toeing toward the analytical side (which is fine for some genres). Overall I’m impressed with Loki in both configurations and the choices are aplenty.  

*Saladin (8-wire)*: Saladin 8-wire was a bit of a surprise to me upon first listen. The treble is quite prominent and while I had a preconceived notion that this would be a warm cable, I was wrong. Comfort is right up there with the rest of the new supple insulation and it feels just like the Loki and Xerxes. This sound signature would definitely be best paired with a warmer IEM. I hear a lot of treble sparkle, a slightly forward mid and somewhat attenuated mid-bass and sub-bass. This cable, in a sense, sounds like I expect SPC to sound. I prefer the Loki in that it shares the same clarity, but overall is more natural, detailed and smooth. The Saladin wasn’t a great pairing with the Katana IEM and sadly, I’m running out of time to try it with other IEMs. Know that despite the cable being primarily copper, this is not a warm cable. It is a very detailed, clarity-oriented cable that provides a transparent sound.  

*Saladin (4-wire)*: Maybe I’m going crazy in my old age, but this 4-wire version is a warmer cable than the 8-wire cable. Someone the other day that taking the same cable and making it an 8-wire instead of 4-wire was “unpredictable” and I think I’m seeing that here. Throughout this tour, all previous 8-wire versions sounded warmer with more prominent bass than their 4-wire counter parts. I hear that differently (and backwards) in this cable and I prefer the four wire. Treble is not as extended or sparkly as the 8-wire, but I’m getting similar forward mids with a neutral quantity of bass. Overall, it’s still a very neutral cable but has no peaks that I can detect. Super duper comfort as I have come to expect from these newest PW Audio cables and overall this is a really nice showing from a cable more on the “budget” side. If you had asked me three years ago if I would ever refer to a $300+ IEM cable as “budget,” I would have laughed. Well, that’s a story for another time! This cable is a great choice. The signature reminds me a lot of my Labkable Samurai III in that it is fairly flat/neutral/reference, but not cold or lifeless.  

*No. 5*: Barra has this down as an 8-wire, but the version that landed on my doorstep is 4-wire. I’ve had the No. 5 a few times before and it’s a high-value, high-performance copper cable. To me, the strengths of this cable are ergonomics, emotional vocals, a warmer mid-range and mid-bass and smooth treble. Going through the lineup, the No. 5 is not going to give you the all-out resolution or transparency as some of the others, but we’re talking a great value here for a sizeable upgrade over “stock” cables. I like the No. 5 and always have. I prefer to pair it with a neutral or brighter IEM, so it’s perfect on the Katana. 

*Helix (4-wire)*: Well here we go again, this cable is 8-wires, but who is really counting anymore? This is a very lively, exciting, detailed and energetic cable. I see in the decription it’s the same wire as the No. 5, but 28awg and 8-wires. This cable is awesome. It’s slightly tighter, crisper, better-defined and more layered than the 4-wire No. 5. I can clearly hear an increase in the bass control and overall it just sounds more airy and open. I really like this cable and might have to proclaim it the “winner” for the $300ish price point. It’s super comfortable, soft and lighter than the other 8-wires. It has those emotional and intimate vocals of the copper cables and still wonderful extension on both ends. Treble sparkle is somewhere around the level of the Loki to my ears and seriously, this cable might have been the most surprising of the bunch. I will buy one of these when they are available without question.  

*Copper 28 v2 (4-wire)*: The Copper 28 is a surprisingly detailed and clear-sounding copper cable that is light on its feet. I hear a controlled bass response, lush and detailed mid-range with clear vocals and a slightly smoothed out treble. Extension is a little attenuated up top, but bass is strong and hard hitting. This again sounds like you would expect a typical copper cable to sound, but it has a greater sense of transparency than a “stock” cable. I would this sounds like a slightly more neutral No. 5 and would pair well with a warmer IEM and it will keep the intimate vocals as such. Super comfortable and another great cable from PW Audio.  

*Final Thoughts*: I probably should have started with this, but my test rig generally consists of the Sony TA-ZH1ES desktop DAC/amp, balanced 4.4mm TRRRS output and Tidal FLAC files playing through a pair of Noble Katana IEMs.  

I would like to give a HUGE thanks to Music Sanctuary and Barra for the opportunity to test, oh, $10,000 worth of cables that would have normally been out of reach. It was a very fun exercise to test all these cables back to back and I learned quite a few things during the adventure. The first thing I learned was not to assume anything based on a cable’s wire count or material. I was surprised to hear differences that conflicted with my pre-conceived notions, but at the same time that was an educational experience.  

So, after a few short days with these cables, my favorites are the 1980, Loki 8-wire and the Helix. I think the biggest surprise was the Helix and its ability to provide a fantastic all-around tuning. But once trying a few of the budget options and then putting the 1980 back in my ears, it clearly is a tier above in resolution, clarity and just an awesome sound signature for me. Sure it’s v-shaped and makes the IEMs sound fun, but to me that is what it’s all about. Ergonomics are not in the same pleasant category of the Loki or many of the others, but I’m willing to suffer a bit for this sound.  

For anyone who already loves the sound signature of their IEM and wants to push its technical abilities to the absolute max, it’s 1950 (if you can take out a second mortgage on your house) or the Loki 8-wire. 1950 has a stunningly beautiful presentation of clarity and so does Loki for the most part. Those who want to buy an outstanding cable for between $300-400, Helix gets my vote for that kind of money. There is no bad choice here, not by a long shot. Well Guys, that’s about the best I can do staying up two hours past my bed time every night for a week to give you my honest, disorganized thoughts.  

-Collin-


----------



## Barra

SeeSax said:


> Well, this is going to be a massive post. Here are my thoughts on these wonderful cable and thanks again to @Barra and Music Sanctuary @Kozato for providing me with this awesome opportunity.
> 
> *1950 (4-wire)*: I kicked off my listening with a nice A/B comparison with the 1950 and the Labkable Samurai III plugged into my Noble Katana IEMs. These are my new go-to IEMs to test cable differences as they offer extreme transparency and therefore help me identify subtle differences between cables and sources. Right off the bat, I notice a similar overall sound signature that is very neutral, but not dry or anemic in any way. The first thing that hits you with the 1950 is an overwhelming sense of realism with a maximum dosage of resolution. The cable offers utmost transparency, speed, clarity and blends it with a huge sense of naturalness. Treble is extended, sparkly, but controlled while mids and bass have wonderfully pleasing texture and authority. Upon further listening, I can detect a very layered sound where nothing is muddled together, but rather extended in all directions and each instrument or vocal really stands out from one another. I get that sense of “air” everyone talks about quite clearly. You can hear it between different instruments. I have not heard a cable like this before and again while differences are fairly subtle in cables in general, this one is quite easy to pick up. For pairing, I don’t see how you could ever go wrong with a cable as technical and transparent as this, unless you already don’t like the intended sound signature of your IEM. Overall, I’m incredibly impressed and I think it fairly easily outclasses one of my favorite cables (Samurai III) in that it manages that perfect balance between transparency and sounding boring. Very lively, very lifelike and layers aplenty. Ergonomics are wonderful and it is a cable I would very happily own (and might someday).
> 
> ...


Wow, that was an incredible review of a very large tour kit, thank you. I think you captured my thoughts perfectly. I will now quietly make those corrections while no one is looking.


----------



## proedros

@SeeSax  your review feels like an ''all bases loaded HR on the bottom of the ninth , while being 3 runs down'' (to use a US baseball analogy)

you simply sent iy out of the park , my friends

i think that Helix 4w will pair nicely with my Zeus XR , while not having to sell a kidney and a lung

cheers


----------



## SeeSax

proedros said:


> @SeeSax  your review feels like an ''all bases loaded HR on the bottom of the ninth , while being 3 runs down'' (to use a US baseball analogy)
> 
> you simply sent iy out of the park , my friends
> 
> ...



Thanks man. I agree with your thoughts. And it’s 8-wire too


----------



## SLC1966

Super top notch post Mini Elon!  You are the cable master!!  Have a great weekend in the woods.  Remember to leave bread crumbs so you can be located when lost.


----------



## San Man

Kit just arrived, I'll unpack it later and inventory the contents.


----------



## SeeSax

San Man said:


> Kit just arrived, I'll unpack it later and inventory the contents.



Don't worry, it's all there. Unless your mailman is a Head-Fi member and then, all bets are off  

-Collin-


----------



## San Man

Yes sir, all accounted for.


----------



## bvng3540

SeeSax said:


> Don't worry, it's all there. Unless your mailman is a Head-Fi member and then, all bets are off
> 
> -Collin-


If the mailman a headfi member and active, I doubt that sanman even received the package


----------



## Barra

US Tour Announcement - Empire Ears Legend X vs. the Phantom
Since nobody on HeadFi could stop talking about their new EE Phantom I had to hear it for myself. However, at RMAF I found that while the Phantom is incredible and I understand everyone's phrase, I liked the Legend X more........ Then guess what happened next, yes, we have a tour. I want to see which of these two outstanding CEIMs people like more when A) they hear them side by side casually at home and B) scale them with their own home systems. Interested.... follow the link in my signature and sign up.

Now how do I get a PWAudio kit back to try them with the dynamic dual?


----------



## bvng3540

Barra said:


> US Tour Announcement - Empire Ears Legend X vs. the Phantom
> Since nobody on HeadFi could stop talking about their new EE Phantom I had to hear it for myself. However, at RMAF I found that while the Phantom is incredible and I understand everyone's phrase, I liked the Legend X more........ Then guess what happened next, yes, we have a tour. I want to see which of these two outstanding CEIMs people like more when A) they hear them side by side casually at home and B) scale them with their own home systems. Interested.... follow the link in my signature and sign up.
> 
> Now how do I get a PWAudio kit back to try them with the dynamic dual?


If you like I can send you both of them for you to try, as for the kit I guess you have to wait to the end of the tour to get it back


----------



## toaster

Please sign me up for the new tour!

Heard both the lx and phantom recently and was amazed by the lx sound...


----------



## Likeimthere

I’ve sent my A18t to be serviced and repaired in time for my turn with the cables... the ‘tia drivers failed due to ear wax 

 I’m having separation anxiety...


----------



## Barra

Likeimthere said:


> I’ve sent my A18t to be serviced and repaired in time for my turn with the cables... the ‘tia drivers failed due to ear wax
> 
> I’m having separation anxiety...


Ouch! I can feel your pain.


----------



## proedros

Likeimthere said:


> *the ‘tia drivers failed due to ear wax*



is this possible , wax damaging a driver ? are you some X-man or something ?


----------



## Likeimthere

proedros said:


> is this possible , wax damaging a driver ? are you some X-man or something ?



Lol um I guess the combination of the tia location to the mesh grill, and not knowing it was happening over time, that it is possible?


----------



## SilverEars

@Barra I live in Boston, MA and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


----------



## Barra

SilverEars said:


> @Barra I live in Boston, MA and would like to participate in the tour. I agree to follow the terms of the tour.


Added to the end of the east coast tour


----------



## lotech

Received tour kit 2 front bulldogxtrm. Initial listening with xerxes 4wire and WestoneAudio UM30 pro very impressive, more detailed thoughts/review to follow


----------



## San Man

West coast kit shipped to koven this morning


----------



## koven

San Man said:


> West coast kit shipped to koven this morning



Received. Man this is an overwhelming amount of cables, what a tour kit, thanks @Barra.

Will ship to @recon56 next week.


----------



## audio123 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, here is the PW Audio Cables Discussion Thread!


----------



## lotech

Tour Kit 1 sent to @aaf evo on Saturday 11/10


----------



## aaf evo

Tour kit received from @lotech. Haven’t had a chance to unbox it yet but I can’t wait! 

Any recommendations as to how to go about this? Just pick a cable and spend time with it then move onto the next?


----------



## fiascogarcia

aaf evo said:


> Tour kit received from @lotech. Haven’t had a chance to unbox it yet but I can’t wait!
> 
> Any recommendations as to how to go about this? Just pick a cable and spend time with it then move onto the next?


I have no idea, but I'm inclined to start with the ones I might be interested in, then go to the others in case I run out of time.


----------



## aaf evo

fiascogarcia said:


> I have no idea, but I'm inclined to start with the ones I might be interested in, then go to the others in case I run out of time.



Same approach I plan to use.


----------



## BulldogXTRM

aaf evo said:


> Tour kit received from @lotech. Haven’t had a chance to unbox it yet but I can’t wait!
> 
> Any recommendations as to how to go about this? Just pick a cable and spend time with it then move onto the next?


I did the high end cables then compared the low end cables. Then I went to the ones that I thought I would be more interested in trying out and purchasing. There's a lot of cables to go through in a week.


----------



## aaf evo

Oh man, my wallet is going to hate me, I can already tell.


----------



## SeeSax

aaf evo said:


> Oh man, my wallet is going to hate me, I can already tell.



I hear you, man. I was like "pleeeeeeease let the 1950/60/80 variations not be anything special...."

**sigh**

-Collin-


----------



## aaf evo

SeeSax said:


> I hear you, man. I was like "pleeeeeeease let the 1950/60/80 variations not be anything special...."
> 
> **sigh**
> 
> -Collin-



I absolutely LOVEEEE the 1950s and go figure it’s the most expensive one


----------



## bvng3540

aaf evo said:


> Oh man, my wallet is going to hate me, I can already tell.


Wth you have a wallet, how did you manage to have one in this hobby


----------



## SeeSax

aaf evo said:


> I absolutely LOVEEEE the 1950s and go figure it’s the most expensive one



I guess I should count my blessings that I preferred the cheap budget-friendly 1980


----------



## aaf evo

SeeSax said:


> I guess I should count my blessings that I preferred the cheap budget-friendly 1980



I really enjoyed that too but the ergonomics for me would never work so I spent very little time with it


----------



## Likeimthere

aaf evo said:


> Oh man, my wallet is going to hate me, I can already tell.



I see the impending $1000 tidal wave coming... guess I should just get me beach chair...


----------



## lotech

First I decided which cables I would test with what IEMs, I mean did I really want to run my Westone UM1s with 1950 cable? 
Then picked which I was the most interested in, and more likely to open my wallet for.


----------



## aaf evo

So far I’ve spent a few hours with the 1960s, 1950s, and 1980s.

1960s pair really well with the Legend X. It really brings out the low end and adds some meat to the signature overall in my opinion, great cable but I don’t really think the Legend X needs any boosting on the lower end. The sub bass really thumps and has a lovely decay to it, reminds me of a car subwoofer system almost.

1950s is pretty amazing, its a nice open transparent cable (not to say the 1960s wasn’t) and i feel it better complements the Legend X over the 1960s as it emphasizes more of the “weak” points of the IEM if you will. Just something about this pairing is so so good and I’m obsessed. The sound is so smooth and airy without taking away too much of what the Legend X is known for.

The 1980s reminded me a bit of the 1950s but the ergonomics of it were not good for me so I didn’t use it for more than 5 minutes as I knew i’d never purchase it for that reason, so I didn’t want to waste time.

Back to listening


----------



## SeeSax

@koven so which one is your favorite?  

-Collin-


----------



## koven

SeeSax said:


> @koven so which one is your favorite?
> 
> -Collin-



19x0 series sounds fantastic but couldn't get over the stiffness. In the end it was a toss up between Saladin and Loki as my favorites. Helix was great as well. Really nice cables all around though, great tour!


----------



## aaf evo

koven said:


> 19x0 series sounds fantastic but couldn't get over the stiffness. In the end it was a toss up between Saladin and Loki as my favorites. Helix was great as well. Really nice cables all around though, great tour!



The 1980 is incredibly stiff and uncomfortable, i disliked the paracord on the 1960s, the 1950s is pure perfection in every way for me.


----------



## aaf evo (Nov 19, 2018)

Well, time to pack the tour kit up so I can ship it out tomorrow. Big thank you to @Barra for organizing this and @Kozato from Music Sanctuary for providing the tour kit.

I’ve always been a cable believer in that different materials will alter the sound, but I only believed in small changes. These are some seriously fantastic cables and the most impressive bunch I’ve had a chance to listen to. It’s no secret the PW 1950s was by far my favorite. I probably used it for about 40 hours because I was just so obsessed with the sound. Everything was just so right. Nice open stage with great air and separation, extended treble with a nice sparkle, it also brought up the mids slightly all whilst retaining the lovely Legend X bass that it is known for. The next most used cable for me was the 1960s for about 4 hours. I’ll be getting a 1950s within the near future to go with my SP1000 SS and custom Legend X.

One of the most drastic sound changes I heard was going to the Loki 8 wire. It seriously managed to tame the bass down on the Legend X so much that it was almost like the 2 Weapon IX drivers didn’t even exist. I’ve yet to hear the two DD’s be that “quiet” ever with a cable, so I think that would be a great match for anyone looking to head down that route.

I didn’t listen to any of the 4 wire cables (outside of the 19x0s). 

Edit: forgot to give a special shout out to the Xerxes and Saladin 8 wires. The Xerxes was a cable that didn’t really “wow” me with any specific characteristic but it was rather good at everything. The 8 wire variants are also very comfortable relative the Effect Audio’s offerings, the cables are nice and soft.


----------



## aaf evo

Tour kit shipped to @guani360 this morning.


----------



## bvng3540

aaf evo said:


> Tour kit shipped to @guani360 this morning.


Are you going to buy the 1950s?


----------



## aaf evo

bvng3540 said:


> Are you going to buy the 1950s?



Yes, within time. I plan to have it within the next month or two maximum.


----------



## aaf evo

My Ares II now sounds lifeless and dull


----------



## recon56

West coast tour kit received.


----------



## guani360

East Coast Tour Kit Received from @aaf evo 

Kit received with the following:
12 individual bags of wires
1 bag of adapters


----------



## aaf evo

guani360 said:


> East Coast Tour Kit Received from @aaf evo
> 
> Kit received with the following:
> 12 individual bags of wires
> 1 bag of adapters



Enjoy, some of the most impressive cables I’ve had the pleasure of listening to.


----------



## aaf evo

Well this tour successfully emptied my wallet. 1950s purchased!


----------



## proedros

SeeSax said:


> Well, this is going to be a massive post. Here are my thoughts on these wonderful cable and thanks again to @Barra and Music Sanctuary @Kozato for providing me with this awesome opportunity.
> 
> *1950 (4-wire)*: I kicked off my listening with a nice A/B comparison with the 1950 and the Labkable Samurai III plugged into my Noble Katana IEMs. These are my new go-to IEMs to test cable differences as they offer extreme transparency and therefore help me identify subtle differences between cables and sources. Right off the bat, I notice a similar overall sound signature that is very neutral, but not dry or anemic in any way. The first thing that hits you with the 1950 is an overwhelming sense of realism with a maximum dosage of resolution. The cable offers utmost transparency, speed, clarity and blends it with a huge sense of naturalness. Treble is extended, sparkly, but controlled while mids and bass have wonderfully pleasing texture and authority. Upon further listening, I can detect a very layered sound where nothing is muddled together, but rather extended in all directions and each instrument or vocal really stands out from one another. I get that sense of “air” everyone talks about quite clearly. You can hear it between different instruments. I have not heard a cable like this before and again while differences are fairly subtle in cables in general, this one is quite easy to pick up. For pairing, I don’t see how you could ever go wrong with a cable as technical and transparent as this, unless you already don’t like the intended sound signature of your IEM. Overall, I’m incredibly impressed and I think it fairly easily outclasses one of my favorite cables (Samurai III) in that it manages that perfect balance between transparency and sounding boring. Very lively, very lifelike and layers aplenty. Ergonomics are wonderful and it is a cable I would very happily own (and might someday).
> 
> ...



great post , too bad you are the sole exception - seems like people wanna try them out for themselves but don't care to share impressions

a shame , if you ask me.


----------



## guani360

East Coast Package Shipped to @Likeimthere this morning


----------



## aaf evo

So few impressions posted!


----------



## Barra

aaf evo said:


> So few impressions posted!


I would love to hear more as well. But so far, it sounds like many of the initial reviewers are stepping up to buy something that pretty much speaks for itself.


----------



## aaf evo

Barra said:


> I would love to hear more as well. But so far, it sounds like many of the initial reviewers are stepping up to buy something that pretty much speaks for itself.



Can confirm, I dove straight into the deep end.


----------



## Barra

aaf evo said:


> Can confirm, I dove straight into the deep end.


Nice! Wish I would have gotten my LX in time to hear it with the 1950 before shipping the kits out. I guess that confirms that it is a wonderful pairing.


----------



## aaf evo

Barra said:


> Nice! Wish I would have gotten my LX in time to hear it with the 1950 before shipping the kits out. I guess that confirms that it is a wonderful pairing.



I can see it not being for everyone. I really appreciate that it emphasis on things the Legend X isn’t quite “known for” and overall just presents such a wonderful package.


----------



## bvng3540

West coast kit received, all accounted for


----------



## SeeSax

bvng3540 said:


> West coast kit received, all accounted for



Be sure and give these eager folks some impressions before you buy all the cables (although you had 1960s) my friend  

-Collin-


----------



## Likeimthere

Received the east coast kit this morning. Now to disappear for the next seven days...


----------



## proedros

almost 2 months of tour and only @SeeSax cared to share impressions

this is just sad.


----------



## aaf evo

proedros said:


> almost 2 months of tour and only @SeeSax cared to share impressions
> 
> this is just sad.



I posted some myself also, although not as good or detailed as SeeSax’s but I still shared my thoughts on the cables i listened to.


----------



## Barra

Likeimthere said:


> Received the east coast kit this morning. Now to disappear for the next seven days...


Don't disappear too far, we would love to hear some impressions too.


proedros said:


> almost 2 months of tour and only @SeeSax cared to share impressions
> 
> this is just sad.


I am hoping to see some more as well. I can tell you that these are very impressive cables as i had mentioned earlier... the problem with these cables are that they are so damn good that we end up fixated on the upper end 1950, 1960, and 1980 cables even though the lower priced options are extremely good as well for better price to performance. I was in awe just wanting to listen to more music losing focus on my experimenting/reviewing. However, I promise that I will do a better job with specifics when the kit comes back. Working on my last cable tour impressions now which are live as I build them.


----------



## Barra

Please remember that the tour rules are different on this tour
Hey guys/gals, just a reminder that the tour rules are different on this tour to eliminate me as a bottleneck. I am having the receiving participant take responsibility for PM'ing the next participant and setting up a transfer email with me CC'd so that I can confirm the address. The participant list is in post 3 to grab their PM info. The new rules are pasted below:

*At Receipt of Tour Kit*: We need to know that the tour kit was received immediately to release the last participant from responsibility.

*Confirm Receipt within 24 Hours*: Please confirm receipt on the existing email thread with myself and the sender within 24 hours so both myself and the previous party knows that the transfer is complete.
*PM Next 2 Participants*: Please PM the next two participants in the participant's list (POST 3) to provide a backup in case the next participant is unavailable. Priority goes to the tour order as long as they reply within 24 to 48 hours.
*Next Participant Email Confirmation*: Please have the next participant email you and cc me at billb@cleardiff.com to confirm readiness. Please request their full name, mailing address, and phone number for the shipper.
*Verification*: Please wait to ship until I verify the shipping address by responding to that email that we are good to go.
*Visibility*: Please always respond to emails “*Reply All*” so that I have visibility into the shipping process.
*Be Ready to Ship on Day 8*: It is also your responsibility to ensure that you have shipped the kit to the next participant on the 8th day, so please be diligent in contacting and communicating with the next participant. Please never send a kit to a participant that has not responded even if you have their address from a prior tour.
*Communicate Problems/Issues*: If needed, you can always reach me directly at my email me at billb@cleardiff.com.


----------



## proedros

Barra said:


> I am hoping to see some more as well. I can tell you that these are very impressive cables as i had mentioned earlier... the problem with these cables are that they are so damn good that we end up fixated on the upper end 1950, 1960, and 1980 cables even though the lower priced options are extremely good as well for better price to performance. I was in awe just wanting to listen to more music losing focus on my experimenting/reviewing. *However, I promise that I will do a better job with specifics when the kit comes back. Working on my last cable tour impressions now which are live as I build them.*



no complaints from you whatsoever Barra , au contraire (as they say in France) you are an asset to this community

your work in every tour thread is just stellar , let me repeat it , you are an asset to this community so kudos once more  

ps : my apologies to @aaf evo , my post/remarks were not aimed at you as well


----------



## Likeimthere

Barra said:


> Don't disappear too far, we would love to hear some impressions too.
> 
> I am hoping to see some more as well. I can tell you that these are very impressive cables as i had mentioned earlier... the problem with these cables are that they are so damn good that we end up fixated on the upper end 1950, 1960, and 1980 cables even though the lower priced options are extremely good as well for better price to performance. I was in awe just wanting to listen to more music losing focus on my experimenting/reviewing. However, I promise that I will do a better job with specifics when the kit comes back. Working on my last cable tour impressions now which are live as I build them.



I will definitely post some impressions as I listen to them some more.  I will do myself the favor, and start from the "bottom" cable and listen my way up the food chain.  I have just a few songs that I will use for discreet listening and nuance differences, and then once that is done. . . I'll just plug in the 1950 for the rest of the week. . . LOL


----------



## Likeimthere

It's a marketplace of cables. . .


----------



## SeeSax

@proedros you're too kind. Okay guys, send me the cables back and I'll write more impressions 

-Collin-


----------



## Likeimthere (Dec 12, 2018)

Alright folks. . . spent the last few hours with the "lower" tier cables (the non 19xx's). . . Here are my notes thus far. . .


First off, I didn't bother with the 4 wires. . . I currently operate with an 8 wire cable (Eros II), and so I didn't see the need to sample the 4 wire samples.
To my surprise (and ears), the Loki 8 wire is at the bottom of the stack in preference. . . it's too bright, and I picked up on it the moment I hit play. Definitely would need to pair it with warmer IEMs and CIEMs.

*Copper 28v2
*
Warmest Signature
More Closed in, muffled
Less Air around instrumentation, Less Separation
Vocals more forward
Low End Boomier
Treble not as pronounced
Placement would be. . . Middle of auditorium
Sounds like a basic entry level cable



*Saladin 8 Wire*

Less Closed in , but still seems muffled
Tightens Up Base
Treble Comes Through more, but remains relatively warm
Instrumental details Come out more
Better Separation
Vocals intimate, but laid back, and cleaner
More Musical, wider stage
Body starts to come out. . .



*Loki 8 Wire*

More Sparkle, Brighter sound
Less Boom, more detail treble
Vocals are about the same as Saladin
Didn’t listen too long. . . too bright



*Xerxes 8 Wire*

Great Balance of Vocal and Instrumentation, but sparkle still present
Holographic airiness starts to be noticeable
Separation even better, able to get better sense of space for players of the music
Stage is even wider, reverb comes through more noticeably
More realistic stage presence. . .more out of head feeling. . ten rows from stage
Cable suppleness is better
Details come out even more. . . micro details even more
Vocal separation is much better
Sub bass seems to come out more. . . bass seems tighter
Speed of music seems to be quicker
More Body, more intimacy
Closest in cable softness quality to Eros II 8 Wire



Favorite of Lower Tier (Worse to Best)

*Loki 8 Wire, Copper 28 v2, Saladin 8 Wire, Xerxes 8 Wire

Pics coming soon. . .*


----------



## Likeimthere

Sigh. . . I'm accepting donations to keep the 1950s cable. . .


----------



## aaf evo

Likeimthere said:


> Sigh. . . I'm accepting donations to keep the 1950s cable. . .



It’s pretty amazing isn’t it? You have the A18t right? I’m loving it with my Legend X.


----------



## Likeimthere

aaf evo said:


> It’s pretty amazing isn’t it? You have the A18t right? I’m loving it with my Legend X.



It is amazing. I will do a proper written review on the 1900 cables...

Sigh...


----------



## Likeimthere

Almost done with the 1900 listening and still working out the review... man I’ve been spoiled and I don’t know how I can go back to my other cables now that I have tasted the 1950s... now I just want to try every $1500+ cable I can get my hands on...

There’s levels to this... I’ve learned that now...


----------



## Likeimthere

Review is up! Find it here... man what a great time I’ve had with these cables... it has scratched my itch for more cable comparisons....


----------



## Likeimthere

Merry Christmas to all the Headfiers!! Celebrate with the ones you love!!


----------



## hung031086

I just wonder that where is the West Coast Kit now ? I haven’t seen any update for a while.


----------



## Likeimthere

hung031086 said:


> I just wonder that where is the West Coast Kit now ? I haven’t seen any update for a while.



I know the east coast kit is with @Ike1985....


----------



## ngoshawk

Set #2 (West Coast) is with me as of about 15min ago.


----------



## ngoshawk

Just a couple of hours in and I have already picked out my favorites. In no particular order: the *Saladin 8-wire, Loki 4-wire, Xerxes (both), 1980, and of course the 1950.
*
Listening to _Hotel California_ from _Hell Freezes Over_ through my Shanling M5/iBasso PB3 and the CTM Da Viinci IX is about as sensual as it gets. spanish guitars sound simply heavenly. What a song. What a group. What an IEM. What a sound. 

My goodness gracious we are lucky, aren't we?


----------



## Ike1985 (Jan 2, 2019)

With regard to the previous discussion, I think the biggest benefit I notice from TOTL cables I the black background and improved resolution/separation.  Also last night I had my first listen with the pw audio cables as I've been away with family for the holidays and I find both the 1950 and the 1980 to be exceptional.  1950 a bit less mid centric, a bit less full and a bit less sub-bassy than the 1980.  I prefer the 80 over the 50 due to its dynamic sound with denser notes, slightly increased sub bass and holographic yet wide presentation.  Exceptional layering and separation on both as should be expected with totl cables.  Both are near the same level as the Han Sound venom with regard to blackness of the background.  All thoughts VERY preliminary and may change as I listen to them.  As expected there is MORE of a difference between the Han Sound Venom and the 50/80 than between the 50/80 themselves.  Unfortunately I have t send them both off very soon, so I'll have less time tha expected with both.  More thoughts to come.


----------



## Ike1985

I think I posted tour receipt in the wrong thread, in the high end cable thread instead of this one. My bad!


----------



## Ike1985 (Jan 11, 2019)

So here are my final thoughts with regard to the 1950, 1960 and 1980 cables now that they are on their way to the next person. All were paired with the 64 audio A18t and the Hugo2.

1980:
Lush, full, dense midrange and lower frequencies. Good illumination on the edge of notes (good quantity in the high end) creating good in-stage separation between instruments. Vocals clear and forward enough to produce that 3d effect that I love so much about the Zeus XR monitor. To my ears, more bass than the 80 and defintely more than the 50. Blackets background between the three: 50, 60 and 80. Best value of the 3. Exceptional resolution especially in the bass and mids.

1950:
Less dense notes than the 1960, density on par with the 1980 maybe slightly less. Slightly less bass than the 60, defintely less than the 80. Also with excellent sonic image separation, slightly more silvery sound and slightly more quantity in the highs than the 60 or 80. Brightest background between the 3: 50, 60 and 80. Excels in stage dimensions, layering and separation, definitely the best of the three in this regard. Vocals also 3d. Exceptional resolution across the spectrum. I see it as an exceptional technical cable much like the venom, with an ever ever so slight V shaped signature, nearly a flat V.  I LOVE the material they used to wrap this cable, it's soft but grainy when you run your finger down it, beautiful material, they should use it on all their cables.

1960:
Moderate density notes across from low's to high's. To my ears the most clinical of the 3. Excellent vocal reproduction as per the other 2 PW cables, mids slightly less forward than the other two. Most linear (nothing forward, nothing back, lows mids and highs on the same plane). Exceptional resolution across the spectrum.

Vs Han sound Venom & other thoughts:
To my ears the Venom remains king of black backgrounds.  All 3 PW audio cables have more illumination around the edges of notes, a slightly brighter sound making details stand out more. Some might say all 3 and especially the 80/50 are more dynamic than the venom. The venom is definitely skewed toward creating a dark sound with slightly more mid and lower bass quantity, while the PW cables also have good bass quantity but more quantity in the high's (as per typitcal high quality silver sound). People used to a typical high quality silver sound will be more familiar with the PW cable sound on the 50/60/80 while the venom is a more dark, smooth and rich sound with good bass quantity, dense full notes and: exceptional resolution, massive stage, layering, separation and density of notes. The Venom has the largest stage of all, no doubt about that-the 1950 is the closest but still doesn't have the gulf like spacing between notes or massive dimensions of the Venom.  The greater quantity in the highs is more apparent on the PW cables and probably the biggest immediate difference most will notice.  Love my Venom and I will be keeping it but I wouldn't mind having the 1980 as a slightly brighter compliment as I'm still getting the awesome vocal effects with the 80 as I was used to with the Venom. IMO among the 3 PW cables, the 1980 will pair best with the most monitors. Interestingly, people have complained about the Venom with regard to ergonomics, I find it the most comfortable of the 4. After just a few days the PW cables (with the exception of the 1950) made the top-back of my ears sore where they wrap around it, not the case at all with the stiffer Venom. Both the 1980 and Venom are exceptional pairings with A18t. I will miss the 1980, if anyone wants to sell a used on, PM me.


----------



## ngoshawk

Set #2 on the way to the next available participant. As a side note, please remember to insure the cables. The set came to me priority mail, no insurance or signature required (unless my postal worker signed for me, as all she did was hand me the box). This is absolutely unfair to those of us who follow the guidelines and shell out the $ for insurance/sig req'd.

Impressions coming, but I will state up front that the Xerxes 8-wire and Saladin 8-wire were my two favorites. the 1980 was the best to me, IF I would want to afford one. It's signature fit my IEM's (UM Maestro V2) the best. But, I still preferred the two mentioned above as my favorites.

Cheers.


----------



## Likeimthere

Ike1985 said:


> So here are my final thoughts with regard to the 1950, 1960 and 1980 cables now that they are on their way to the next person. All were paired with the 64 audio A18t and the Hugo2.
> 
> 1980:
> Lush, full, dense midrange and lower frequencies. Good illumination on the edge of notes (good quantity in the high end) creating good in-stage separation between instruments. Vocals clear and forward enough to produce that 3d effect that I love so much about the Zeus XR monitor. To my ears, more bass than the 80 and defintely more than the 50. Blackets background between the three: 50, 60 and 80. Best value of the 3. Exceptional resolution especially in the bass and mids.
> ...



It’s interesting that we had the same set up with the cables (A18t, HUGO2) and both came to different conclusions about the listening experience... I though the 1950 was the blackest and best sounding of the three... very different ears... lol


----------



## Carlsan

Giving everyone the heads up, I  have the east coast kit, got it yesterday at work. Have yet to check everything but I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## hung031086

I received West Coast tour kit today. All looks good. I will contact the next one later and will ship them on Monday cus i will leave on Tuesday.


----------



## Barra

ngoshawk said:


> Set #2 on the way to the next available participant. As a side note, please remember to insure the cables. The set came to me priority mail, no insurance or signature required (unless my postal worker signed for me, as all she did was hand me the box). This is absolutely unfair to those of us who follow the guidelines and shell out the $ for insurance/sig req'd.
> 
> Impressions coming, but I will state up front that the Xerxes 8-wire and Saladin 8-wire were my two favorites. the 1980 was the best to me, IF I would want to afford one. It's signature fit my IEM's (UM Maestro V2) the best. But, I still preferred the two mentioned above as my favorites.
> 
> Cheers.



Signature Requirement
As a reminder, per the rules, the manufacturer has agreed to take the shipping risk as long as you require a signature to help bring down shipping costs. So you don't need to insure as long as you DO REQUIRE A SIGNATURE. If you do not opt for the signature requirement, then you bare the shipping risk.


----------



## eldss

Just want to confirm receipt of West Coast kit from @hung031086. All seems in order and will hopefully will begin listening this weekend.


----------



## Carlsan

East Coast kit went off to doctorjazz this morning. 
Thanks again for giving me the opportunity to listen to these great cables. 
Cheers.


----------



## Likeimthere

Lol can I get the kit again?! I miss the 1950s...


----------



## doctorjazz

I got it yesterday, try to listen today (live music last night, still the number 1 way for me to listen)


----------



## bvng3540

Likeimthere said:


> Lol can I get the kit again?! I miss the 1950s...


Then buy it aaf evo selling his for a great price


----------



## SeeSax

bvng3540 said:


> Then buy it aaf evo selling his for a great price



Don’t get me started. I’m going to make him an offer after I have a few more beers!


----------



## doctorjazz

Wife it at the Post Office sending off the package to the next on the list, @kubig123 AS I TYPE!!!
Enjoyed the limited time I had with them, particularly the 1950, which really opened up the sound on my Empire Ears Phantom customs. Was a bit taken back when I connected them up (of course, since they cost close to the price of the Phantoms, they SHOULD sound great...)


----------



## kubig123

doctorjazz said:


> Wife it at the Post Office sending off the package to the next on the list, @kubig123 AS I TYPE!!!
> Enjoyed the limited time I had with them, particularly the 1950, which really opened up the sound on my Empire Ears Phantom customs. Was a bit taken back when I connected them up (of course, since they cost close to the price of the Phantoms, they SHOULD sound great...)


----------



## eldss

doctorjazz said:


> Wife it at the Post Office sending off the package to the next on the list, @kubig123 AS I TYPE!!!
> Enjoyed the limited time I had with them, particularly the 1950, which really opened up the sound on my Empire Ears Phantom customs. Was a bit taken back when I connected them up (of course, since they cost close to the price of the Phantoms, they SHOULD sound great...)


I also shipped the West Coast kit is on its way to @faithguy19 and should deliver tomorrow. I will post thoughts, but my favorites were Xerxes, Saladin. Loved the 1950 till I went to see the price.


----------



## kubig123

Received all the cables and adapters this morning, already enjoying the 1950, 1960 and 1980 during my lunch break.


----------



## Likeimthere

SeeSax said:


> Don’t get me started. I’m going to make him an offer after I have a few more beers!



Sigh.... if only I had the extra dough laying around... just had to replace an AC unit...


----------



## faithguy19

Received the kit today. Looking forward to it but it is overwhelming.


----------



## faithguy19




----------



## eldss

I didn't get to share my thoughts, but I wanted to once again thank @Barra and Music Sanctuary for organizing this tour. My time with the cables was limited, as I've been very busy with work and enjoying time with my 15 month old daughter  takes much or my time when I'm home. The amount of cables was overwhelming and I certainly didn't dedicate enough time to them, but certainly was impressed. I started from the bottom up and was and these were  my thoughts when paired with my A12ts:

 Copper V2:  I felt this was the warmest of all of them, yet was very detailed. For a basshead, this thing turned the bass on the A12ts into a cannon, but compared to stock cable, I felt that overall both highs and lows got better. For a long listening, I could see the lows getting a little fatiguing although I didn't switch to the M15 modules to tame the bass to see if that would have been a better match. The sound stage wasn't the greatest, but it certainly is a very affordable alternative and a great first upgrade from a stock cable.  

Helix: was actually very nice and among my favorites. The comfort and weight were excellent and it made the bass sound more controlled and overall it sounded more refined, was very easy to listen, nothing seemed to be boosted on the A12ts, but it just paired very nicely. Intimate vocals, airy on top and nothing was offensive. Sound stage width I felt took a massive improvement compared to the Copper V2. In a way, I kinda felt, as if it was a poor man's alternative to the 1950s, so I'd be curious to see if anyone else felt the same way. This was a great cable and I'd say probably the best in price/performance ratio. Also, for a musician or someone who needs something portable, this is an excellent cable.

Saladin 4 Wire:  I was most interested in trying this cable at first. Like the Helix, compared to the Copper V2, there is definitely more refinement, sound stage expansion and the bass is better controlled. I felt that this is a cable easy to like, as it has a warmish presentation, yet everything sounded very detailed. I liked it, but it kinda reminded me of my Thor 2, so I didn't feel the urge to get one, but it's a very nice cable that I could see would pair very nicely with a lot of iems. 

Xerxes 4 Wire: This was my absolute favorite, and I think it's what I'll end up getting. Like the Saladin, bu to a better degree, it's an easy to like type of cable, very musical, it just seemed to accentuate what I like about my A12ts that are on the warmish detailed side of things, but everything sounded so refined, nothing overdone. It's very nicely balanced, excellent sound stage expansion in all dimensions. I usually feel that people often exagerate when they say they notice things in music they'd never heard before, but this cable made feel that way, and things just sounded so right, because of it's excellent separation, and non offensive detailed presentation. Ergonomics were excellent, although I wasn't a fan of the metal slider. Definitely my favorite. 

I didn't get to test any of silver cables, nor the 8 wire alternatives due to short time I had. The Xerxes enjoyed must of my attention. I really liked the 1950's, but the price scared me. I thought it would be the cheapest due to it's numbering, until I saw the price and felt sad, because it's a nice cable, although I'm not crazy about the ernonomics. I didn't spend much time with the 1960's which was very nice, did a lot good, but due to the ergonomics, it wasn't of my interest. The 1980's is a beast of a cable, but the ergonomics are terrible. It's stiff and very heavy. I'd wonder if that cable would be better suited for full size headphones, because I couldn't ignore how heavy and stiff it was.

Another thing I could appreciate on this tour, was that this was my first time testing 4.4mm balanced cables. Unfortunately, I don't have any gear to test directly, but now I want that type of termination, specially because how much stronger it feels compared to 2.5 or even the 3.5. Again, thanks @Barra and Music Sanctuary!


----------



## faithguy19

I would just like to say the 1950s with my LCDi4's is unfair!!


----------



## SilverEars

Received the tour kit from @kubig123 

I will be discussing with @Barra on next course of action

I checked for everything on the list, and looks to be all there including the adapters.


----------



## kubig123

Now that the cables are on route to the next participant, it's time to sit down and collect my toughs.

it has been one of the best tour that i participated, and for that i want again to thanks both @Barra and @Kozato to make it happened.
I've purchased quite few cables from Music Sanctuary and PWAudio is one of my favorite cable company, i love the quality of their cables i bought so far.
I was mostly interested to try the top of the range, i already own a 1960 (2 wire) and i ware really curious to compare it versus the 1960 8 wire, the 1950 and the 1980.

I tried these 3 cables with 3 different ciems: 

Campfire Equinox
EE Phantom
EE Legend X
As a source i used the new Lotoo Paw Gold Touch, that has a neutral signature and it has been very interesting how different the result paring these 3 ciems with the above mentioned cables.

*1950*
since i saw the first picture of this cable i was really intrigue by the grey rubber sleeve and i have to say, now that i have it in my possession i can say i'm in love with the overall quality of this cable, it was a very tight braiding but is still very supple.

Since the first minute you start using this cable, you know that is something special, it surprise you with an incredible wast sound-stage with impressive resolution and separation.

Where this cable shines is in the reproduction of the treble, the extension, the amount of details, the precision layering of the elements allow you to appreciate every single notes with   highest details without being too bright or strident.
Compared to the treble the mid and bass feel more controlled and layback, both are reproduced with the same technical capability of the treble; transition is fast and controlled, the vocals take advantage of the sound stage.

This cable has been a hit or miss; with the Equinox, the mid and bass were way to recessed to the point it flattened the overall perception.
With the Phantom was definitely better, still lacking some presence in the lower mid and bass but it help to extend the treble and increase the head room.
The Legend X provided instead a very interesting experience, the bass was still there with a much quicker transition, increasing the overall resolution and extending the treble but without being to sharp

 it's an extremely technical cable, that allow you to fully appreciate the 
Out of the 3 cables the 1950 is the most transparent cable, it has all the quality of a very refined silver cable.

*1960*
As i already pointed out i already had the 1960 (2 wire) and since that purchase i've been dying  to try the 4 wire!
And "unfortunately" it's another great cable, the overall signature is warm with a dense (but absolutely not congested) mid and bass, treble is smoother than the 1950.
also this cable provide a great soundstage, that i definitely would call it 3d, with great separation and resolution thanks to the soundstage. the 2 wire counterpart is slightly warmer and the soundstage is not at the same level, therefore also the separation and overall details are slightly less pronounced. Out of the 3 cables is the one with the most natural, slower transition.

it pairs perfectly with the 3 ciems, i feel is the perfect companion to the Phantom, it doesn't change the overall sound signature of the earphones, it just enhance the performance especially due to the soundstage. Extremely fun with the Equinox but slightly too boomy for the Legend X.

*1980*
this is another very interesting cable, it's the stiffer of the 3, i used during my daily commute for a couple of days and it's not as comfortable as the other 2.
the overall signature is the perfect blend between the 1950 and the 1960. it's more colored than the 1950 but not as much as the 1960, as a fast attack and decay as the 1950, but with a strong focus on mid and especially bass, the treble are reproduced with great details and are as extended as the 1950.
Also this cable as the same great, vast soundstage and separation, overall it found it to be the most interesting one, especially the best for the Legend X, Equinox follows very closely but i personally found it too fast fro the Phantom.

last point, the most impressive area of all 3 cables is the soundstage, sorry if i repeat myself, all of them have a great soundstage, that i think is very similar in the 3 cables, but i perceive it in a different way due to the 3 different sound signatures.

if i had to choose one cable i would go with the 1960 4 wire, it's the one that match my preferences and most of my earphones, the 1980 is as interesting but is not as comfortable as the other 2.


----------



## seamon

Received the kit from @faithguy19


----------



## Barra

kubig123 said:


> Now that the cables are on route to the next participant, it's time to sit down and collect my toughs.
> 
> it has been one of the best tour that i participated, and for that i want again to thanks both @Barra and @Kozato to make it happened.
> I've purchased quite few cables from Music Sanctuary and PWAudio is one of my favorite cable company, i love the quality of their cables i bought so far.
> ...


Great writeup.


----------



## toaster

Received kit from @SilverEars 2.27.

I'm traveling in the next few days, so I'll probably be shipping these on early.

@Barra, will you let me know who's up next so I can contact them?


----------



## toaster

Hey Guys,

I'm traveling tomorrow and will be gone for 3 weeks. 

If I don't receive information about who to ship to next, these cables will be just be sitting in my apartment for the next 3 weeks...

@Barra can you please let me know who's next on the tour, so I can prepare to ship to the next person?


----------



## toaster

Looking at the list, it look like @ctsooner22 was supposed to be next, but I believe he removed himself from the tour.  

If there's nobody left, does this mean these will be mailed back to you, @Barra?


----------



## toaster

I've confirmed with @ctsooner22 that he has pulled out of the tour, which means I'm the last one on the East Coast.

@Barra, I've boxed these back up and they are sitting safely in my apartment.  

Please let me know your address and I'll ship these back to you when I return from my trip in a few weeks.


----------



## Barra

toaster22 said:


> I've confirmed with @ctsooner22 that he has pulled out of the tour, which means I'm the last one on the East Coast.
> 
> @Barra, I've boxed these back up and they are sitting safely in my apartment.
> 
> Please let me know your address and I'll ship these back to you when I return from my trip in a few weeks.


Just seeing this now, have been heads down for a product launch. PM'ing you with my address.


----------



## seamon

Matchups with CA Solaris
PW Audio 1950s - Sounds neutral with the Solaris. A little better than the stock cable. Cables change an IEM's sound by 5-10% at max. This cable is a little better than the stock. It's a very neutral cable. I would say that the stock cable sounds a little unpolished compared to this. The stock cable sounds as if there are some rough edges that this cable removes. Think of this as a neutral cable refined to an extreme degree. 

PW Audio 1960s 4 wire - Makes the Solaris "thicker". This is a typical copper cable. I would even say this is one of the best Copper Cables I have heard. It's very detailed for Copper which was a shocker. One interesting thing it does is that it makes the vocals airy and increases the soundstage by quite a bit. The vocals are just amazing with this. Bass is looser but has more impact. If want a thicker Solaris, this comes very close to a perfect cable however it does what every other copper cable does and makes the Solaris thicker and warmer. It kind of mutes the Treble a little but not to the degree of most copper wires. It's just not on par with anything Silver.


----------



## Kitechaser

Is this tour still active? Can I sign up in Los Angeles?


----------



## BulldogXTRM (May 12, 2019)

Kitechaser said:


> Is this tour still active? Can I sign up in Los Angeles?


I'm not sure that it's still active. But I recieved your email and your information should be good to go if it is.


----------

